# Tổng hợp các kiểu giường tầng gỗ xuất khẩu bé trai bán chạy nhất 2019



## ngoclan (18/10/19)

Tạo dựng không gian sống hoàn mỹ trong phòng bé chỉ với mẫu giường tầng gỗ xuất khẩu cho phòng bé trai bán chạy nhất Quý 3 Năm 2019.
Giường tầng trẻ em xuất khẩu-thích hợp cho những bé trai với tính cách năng động, mạnh mẽ.

*

*

Từng bước xây dựng cho con yêu một môi trường sống trọn vẹn, các bậc phụ huynh đã lựa chọn cho bé trai nhà mình những gì nào?
Một chiếc tủ quần áo tiện ích, một bộ bàn học chống cận thị gù lưng… Có lẽ không thể thiếu sự có mặt của _chiếc giường tầng hàng xuất khẩu khá chắc chắn và vững chãi_, tạo cho bé không gian ngủ nghỉ, vui chơi an toàn và cao cấp nhất!
Không nói ngoa, quả thật là những mẫu giường tầng dành cho bé trai hiện nay đang được lựa chọn và tìm mua nhiều nhất từ các bậc phụ huynh trẻ có bé trai, bởi với thiết kế năng động, các mẫu giường tầng này khó phù hợp với những cậu bé có tính cách cá tính, mạnh mẽ.

*Tại sao cần phải mua giường tầng xuất khẩu cho bé trai?*

*

*​Với bản năng thích khám phá, trí tò mò lớn cũng như tính cách hiếu động, không chịu ngồi yên một chỗ, các bé trai thường cần có một không gian đủ an toàn để có thể thực hiện những hoạt động trí não… nhằm phục vụ cho mục đích khám phá và vui chơi của trẻ.
Đây cũng là sự lựa chọn hữu ích với những gia đình không muốn con mình suốt ngày cắm mặt mũi vào những trò game, hoặc chiếc ti vi có hại cho đôi mắt. Biến căn phòng ngủ của con thành một không gian sống đầy cá tính, mạnh mẽ với chiếc giường tầng trẻ em tiêu chuẩn hàng xuất khẩu an toàn tựa như toà lâu đài vui nhộn, hấp dẫn, tại sao không?



​Hơn nữa, một chiếc giường tầng tiện ích cho bé trai còn hỗ trợ mẹ rất nhiều trong việc dọn dẹp, thu xếp phòng bé, giúp cho những bộ chăn gra gối của con luôn sạch sẽ, tinh tươm, tránh những tác nhân gây dị ứng cho cơ thể bé như bụi bẩn, phấn hoa. Đây cũng là sự lựa chọn thích hợp cho gia đình có nhiều trẻ nhỏ cùng lứa, gắn kết tình anh em thêm khăng khít hơn bao giờ hết.

*Lựa chọn giường tầng gỗ thông hàng xuất khẩu cho bé trai, nên hay không nên?*
Bản năng hiếu động, tinh thần năng động hoạt náo cùng với sự phát triểun thiên về sức mạnh, sức bền và sức chịu đựng khiến cho những giờ chơi, hoạt động trước và trong khi ngủ trở nên náo nhiệt hơn so với các bé gái.



​Có lẽ bởi lý do này nên thay vì lựa chọn một chiếc giường tầng trẻ em với nguyên liệu thường, mẹ nên sử dụng giường tầng có nguyên liệu sản xuất chính từ gỗ thông tự nhiên đảm bảo tiêu chuẩn hàng xuất khẩu, kết hợp với gỗ công nghiệp HDF, tạo ra thớ gỗ bền, sức chịu lực cao, với khả năng chống mốt mọt, trị ẩm mốc tự nhiên nhất.
Hầu hết các mẫu nội thất gỗ, giường tầng trẻ em hàng xuất khẩu bằng gỗ đều được sơn phủ lên bởi _công nghệ sơn PU được pha theo công thức an toàn, chống nhiễm chỉ cho cơ thể trẻ_. Đem đến bề mặt sản phẩm bóng mịn, an toàn cho làm dạ em bé, hỗ trợ chống ẩm cũng như bảo vệ các thớ gỗ khỏi tác nhân môi trường.

*Các mẫu giường tầng gỗ cho bé trai Nanakids hàng xuất khẩu?*

*



*​Hiện nay, Nanakids đã và đang trực tiếp sản xuất và phân phối các mặt hàng giường tầng gỗ cho bé trai cực kỳ bảo đảm, an toàn theo tiêu chuẩn hàng xuất khẩu, với một số mặt hàng phổ biến như:

Giường tầng Flynn hàng xuất khẩu dành cho bé trai theo tiêu chuẩn Nội thất trẻ em Cao cấp với chiều rộng cả giường trên lẫn giường dưới chỉ với 1 mét, mẫu giường tầng độc dá, mang nét nam tính vững chãi dành cho bé trai này còn có thể dễ dàng tách ra thành hai giường đơn khi cần thiết.
Mẫu giường tầng Jayden có lẽ đem lại sự thuận tiện hơn cho bé trong quá trình sử dụng, viws cầu thang chéo góc 60 độ giúp trẻ trèo lên, trèo xuống tầng giường một cách dễ dàng nhất

*Mua giường tầng cho bé ở đâu?*

*



*​
Nhằm đem đến cho bé trai kháu khỉnh, cá tính không gian sống lý tưởng và an toàn nhất có thể, Nanakids đã và đang phân phối và sản xuất các mẫu giường trẻ em hàng xuất khẩu.
Nguyên liệu chính của giường tầng tầng dành cho bé trai từ gỗ thông nhập khẩu kết hợp với gỗ MDF cao cấp, kết hợp với toàn bộ bề mặt giường tầng trẻ em được bảo vệ bởi lớp sơn chống nhiễm chì, an toàn 100% cho sức khoẻ của trẻ.

_*



*_​Hiện nay, hệ thống Showroom Nội thất trẻ em Nanakids đã và đang có mặt tại Hà Nội, Đà Nẵng, Tp.HCM với những mẫu thiết kế nội thất phòng trẻ em an toàn, sang trọng và đẳng cấp nhất. Thích hợp cho trẻ ở mọi độ tuổi và giới tính khác nhau!
Gọi ngay cho chúng tôi qua HOTLINE 0981.0981.10 để được tư vấn trang bị và thiết kế nội thất phòng bé trai đi kèm giường tầng xuất khẩu Nanakids phù hợp nhất với độ tuổi và sở thích của bé yêu!

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

